# Handling a Jungle hatchling



## LilithLeChat (Apr 27, 2019)

Jungle hatchlings have a bit of a reputation for being snappy little biters, but 5 months old Domino is a little sweetheart. 
Domino was bred by @Yellowtail and is a beautiful little Julatten Jungle with a great temperament.


----------



## Rob Colbert (Apr 29, 2019)

LilithLeChat said:


> Jungle hatchlings have a bit of a reputation for being snappy little biters, but 5 months old Domino is a little sweetheart.
> Domino was bred by @Yellowtail and is a beautiful little Julatten Jungle with a great temperament.




Thank you for sharing your video. Although having a bad wrap Jungle Hatchies can be placid. Beautiful baby and glad yours are great.

I just adopted a two year old that thinks it is Jaws. But I know also from experience that if you are patient with a difficult python and teach it in the correct way you can end up with a very calm snake.
Good luck and thanks for your post

Regards Rob


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 29, 2019)

LilithLeChat said:


> Jungle hatchlings have a bit of a reputation for being snappy little biters, but 5 months old Domino is a little sweetheart.
> Domino was bred by @Yellowtail and is a beautiful little Julatten Jungle with a great temperament.



Pleased to see Domino is settling in well. You obviously have an empathy with reptiles that they recognise and are not stressed. I learned this as a young boy catching wild reptiles around Perth, the secret was to be gentle and non-threatening, even dugites, tigers and large monitors could be free handled but you had to be able to read their body language. Not recommended for the inexperienced but I was never bitten.


----------



## LilithLeChat (Apr 29, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## scaleyMD (May 13, 2019)

I have one of Ken's as well! I suspect from the same clutch. I called him Snapdragon but he's a bit of a sweety.

Such handsome snakes.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## LilithLeChat (May 15, 2019)

Mlem mlem


----------

